# Mininum age for a concealed weapons permit



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

My cousin whos 18 wants to get a C.W. permit and I was wondering what is the age cutoff.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Camo,

Go to www.packing.org

It's not the gospel but a great resource. It lists the agency for each state that you need to contact for license requirements.[/url]


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I would think that since it is a federal law that you can't own a handgun until age 21 I would think that would be the age that you could think about it.


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

In North Dakota you have to be 18.

http://www.ag.state.nd.us/BCI/CW/ObtainPermit.htm


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I stand corrected. I was assuming the person wanted one for a handgun. I guess you could have one to transport a long gun or shotgun. When the Brady bill was going, if you had a permit you could forgo the waiting period. But, under federal law you can not own, purchase, or transport a handgun if you are under 21.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Yup. It's 21 everywhere, I believe. In New York, you only have to be like 18 or maybe even 16 for long guns. I can only remember that, when I moved here at 18, I went out and bought a shotgun before I even unpacked all my stuff, just to buy a gun over the counter after a 5-minute NICS check.

Here's what you have to watch out for...in your more--shall we say, "liberal" areas, the judge may grant you a pistol permit (which is technically supposed to be a CCW), but he'll stamp "for hunting and target purposes, and transfer thereto" on it. This is actually illegal, but that doesn't stop them.

Rather than getting a lawyer and fighting it, it's usually better to take a handgun safety course or maybe a concealed carry course and then go petition the judge to have the restriction removed.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

South Dakota, 21 and a very clean record.


----------

